# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Evergreen Place

## maadamm

Sehr zu empfehlen, günstigen Lage,
direkt an der BTS Station Ratchatewi neben dem Asia Hotel.
Das Evergreen Place ist ein serviced Appartment mit hervorragender Ausstattung,
Flat TV, 5.1 Anlage, DVD Payer, DVD Verleih an der Reception (kostenlos), Dachpool mit Bar,
Kochmöglichkeit im Appartment.
Frühstück muß allerdings extra bezahlt werden, erübrigt sich aber bei der Küchenausstattung.
Das ist ideal für einen längeren Aufenthalt in Bangkok City.
Preise sind nicht unbedingt günstig, aber wir bekommen durch eine Bekannte die dort in 
gehobener Position arbeitet, einen 40 prozentigen Discount.
Normale Raten beginnen bei 3500 Bath für ca. 60 qm.
Monats oder Wochenbuchungen sind auch günstiger.

----------

3.500 am Tag? Die 40% Rabatt die du bekommst nützen anderen ja wenig.

----------


## maadamm

> 3.500 am Tag? Die 40% Rabatt die du bekommst nützen anderen ja wenig.


Der Rabatt nützt Anderen nicht, das ist mir schon klar.  ::  
Aber da wohnen auch immer Farang, die es nicht stört.(Lage ist allerbest)
Ist auf jeden Fall tolles Angebot, und ich bin nicht so informiert wo die Einkommensgrenze der Forenuser hier liegt.
Ich würde da auch nicht wohnen wollen, ohne Rabatt.
Ich habe aber auch schon 60 - 100 Euronen in EU (D,E,GB,F,LUX,NL,B)
bezahlt, und falls ich dienstlich übernachte, umfahre ich nach möglichkeit alles unter
100 Euro.--------iss so!   ::  
Nächste Woche residieren wir allerdings auch einfacher, hat aber andere Gründe
Pratunam Park Hotel
auch sehr zu empfehlen, aber Audio und Videomäßig wird da weniger geboten,
fast 2000 Bath für nicht die kleinste Kammer ist da auch angemessen.
Pratunam ist sowieso meine Gegend in BKK.

 maa..

----------

> Nächste Woche residieren wir allerdings auch einfacher, hat aber andere Gründe
> Pratunam Park Hotel
> auch sehr zu empfehlen, aber Audio und Videomäßig wird da weniger geboten,
> fast 2000 Bath für nicht die kleinste Kammer ist da auch angemessen.
> Pratunam ist sowieso meine Gegend in BKK.
> 
>  maa..


Auf Asiarooms.com 1.700 Baht, aber auch für den Preis oder nur unwesentlich mehr gibt es besseres, wenn es nicht unbedingt Pratunam sein muss (warum eigentlich?).

----------


## maadamm

@chak
Ich finde Khaosan und Suk einfach Scheiße,
Begründung dafür habe ich noch nicht einmal definiert.
Ich fühle mich in der Wasserschleusengegend am wohlsten wenn es 
gerade Bangkok ist.
Baminverkäuferin meines Vertrauens, Pantip Plaza, 
WTC was nun CWP genannt wird  ::  
Nähe zum Klong Saen Sab oder ähnlich,
ist eben die (meine Meinung) "Echte" City.
MBK,WTC,Siamparagon,Siamsquare.......alles in fußgängerreichweite, 
weil Taxi meißt länger dauert.  ::

----------

